# شوكلاته المشروم



## أم أحمد 88 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مدري وين انزل هالموضوع خواتي 
بس متوفر لدي شوكلاته المشروم المستورده من بلجيكا
محشي بكريمة البندق و يوجد شحن لجميع مناطق المملكة 
التواصل عبر الواتس أب فقط 0546885299 
او على رسائل الخاص 
و عالإنستقرام chocolat0.0

واعتذر لو مهو المكان الصحيح ولو في مكان صحيح للموضوع ياليت المشرفين ينقلونه


----------

